# Realistic Eyeball With Muscle WIP



## Dr. Slickshill (Mar 15, 2005)

Beautiful... nice veins!


----------



## BATFLY (Oct 2, 2004)

that looks really good! and... um.. that mirror pic just looks wrong if you know what i mean (sniff).


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

LOL @ the coke mirror thing!

I painted the Rectus muscles pink. Then using my liner brush, I brushed on red and light pink stripes here and there.

I attached the muscles with crazy glue and added a little lated to the lip where the muscle meets the eye (to soften the edge). I painted some pink lines going from the muscle onto the eyeball.

I'm calling this done now


----------



## spoongirl (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow, that's really cool! I like how you painted the veins and the muscle's look good as well. Nice job!


----------



## Vee (Oct 9, 2007)

Looks wonderful!


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

Glad you all like it! Here it is attached to one of our crows...










And the other crow...


----------



## Phantom Blue (Sep 28, 2008)

Great job.....looks awesome!


----------



## minksocks (Aug 18, 2015)

Great looking eyeball you got there..........


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Great prop from a number of years ago! Thanks for resurrecting this tutorial. And beautiful job Cassie!


----------

